# holiday villa paphos... please help



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, I have not been on here for a few months, well the time has come now the big mpve only weeks away. Im having difficulty finding a reasonable priced holiday let for 2 weeks from approximately the 6th may to find our permanent home... Can anyone be of assistance? I would really appreciate it. Thanks xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you looked on Owners direct?
Many holiday home owners have their properties listed there.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Cyprus Dream

I have sent you a private message

Ian


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, sorry so much to sort out, just haven't got around to booking yet. Still haven't got a definite date though its definitely early may, also umming and ahhing over how long to book to give.us time to find our perfect villa :*)


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

We gave ourselves 6 weeks and found a perfect property in 4 weeks. Drew up a list of necessities and although we gave this to the agents we were taken to lots of unsuitable properties. Try landntours.com for holiday/permanent rentals/sales in Coral Bay area. 

Good luck.
Janet


----------

